
Three glasses of milk a day can lead to early death, warn scientists - drodil
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/health/news/11193329/Three-glasses-of-milk-a-day-can-lead-to-early-death-warn-scientists.html
======
inetsee
The headline is very misleading.

Quotes from the contents of the article:

"researchers believe the fat in milk cancels out the positive effects of
calcium, triggering inflammation and increasing the risk of heart attacks"

"low fat dairy products such as cheese and yogurt were found to have a
beneficial effect, reducing early death and promoting bone health."

"Public Health England said other studies showed milk protected against heart
disease and stroke and may help prevent diabetes."

